# Obtaining NHTR



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have read through most of the threads here relating to applying for Non Habitual Tax Resident status (NHTR). Some recommend using an accountant, others seem to suggest that it is relatively easy to do it yourself online.

What are others experience?

Any recommendations for accountants to use who don't charge an arm and a leg?

So far I have seen recommendations for PWC Lisbon, Finesco (both expensive), and HK Consulting (Andrew Kennard).


Thanks

J


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

When we applied almost 5 years ago there was no option to use the online portal. Our tax situation was slightly complicated in that we had worked for 12 years in Dubai. PWC were excellent - but pricey. From others who have arrived here more recently the online portal is a good option, if your situation is fairly simple. 

We use Andrew Kennard to file our tax returns, very responsive and efficient, would highly recommend.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You can now do it online & relatively easily. 

The message below is from a friend of mine who did it a few months ago:

"Finally, NHR - the easiest of the lot. I don’t know if there would be any differences or modifications for those looking for special occupation status; my suspicion (based upon no knowledge whatever) is that the first steps would be the same - maybe someone else could cast some light on this. NHR applications are internet only.

1. Go to the Portal das Financas and sign up. The form is in Portuguese, but is simple, short and obvious.

2. Within a fortnight a password is posted to your home address. Ours took just 3 days.

3. Login to the portal and make your way to the Nhr registration (get back to me if you need the pathway)

4 then, believe it or not, two tiny questions (the tax year you are applying, plus one other, which I have already forgotten. Could be the email address, or NIF. Something like that.). And just tick a box confirming that you have not been a Portuguese tax resident in the past 5 years.

5 Submit! You should get an immediate provisional acceptance, with full acceptance within 2 days.

It sounds a bit daunting when you read it, but it is not at all problematic. It can be a bit time- consuming in the various offices (but so what!) and our experience has been that everyone in the different offices has been really friendly and helpful"


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> You can now do it online & relatively easily.
> 
> The message below is from a friend of mine who did it a few months ago:
> 
> ...


Thanks

I have now done all this, and applied for NHTR Status online using the Portal das Financas.


As you stated I only had to answer two simple questions - the year when you want it to start (current tax year) and the country in which you were previously resident (UK).

However I have still not received a message confirming that my application for NHTR status has been accepted, and that was 10 days ago.

Have others applied online, and if so what form does the confirmation that you application has been accepted made (email? letter? message in portal?) and how long did it take to get a reply?

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

See point 5 of my previous post

5 Submit! You should get an immediate provisional acceptance, with full acceptance within 2 days.


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> See point 5 of my previous post
> 
> 5 Submit! You should get an immediate provisional acceptance, with full acceptance within 2 days.


Thanks

Yes I did press submit when I originally completed the form.


After a bit of hunting around on the Portal Des Financas, I found that the status of the application was 'deferred' with following text (translated to English)

In the case of exercising one or more activities provided for in Administrative Rule no. 12/2010, dated January 7, the original or certified copy of the document proving the activity carried out, must be sent to the IRS Services Directorate, at Av. Eng. Duarte Pacheco, nº. 28, 6, 1099-013 Lisboa, such as a statement issued by the employer, work contract or, in the case of a "Top Company" activity, a power of attorney stating that the applicant has powers of direction and binding of the legal person, in accordance with paragraph 7 of Circular No. 2/2010, of DSIRS. After confirmation of the exercise of high added value activity, its code will be registered by the DSRC.


----------

